# Shuffle 3G 2Go + ml_ipod + winamp = galère



## coldyy (21 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous, je poste ce message car j'ai un  souci et j'ai besoin de vos conseils. 

Voila, j'ai acheté hier un ipod shuffle 3eme génération 2Go. 

Etant sous windows XP SP1, je savais que je ne pouvais pas installer la  dernière version d'itunes. 

Pour tenter de pouvoir quand même transférer de la musique sur l'ipod,  j'ai fait quelques recherche et j'ai trouvé ce plugin pour winamp qui  permet de se passer de iTunes : ml_ipod (http://www.mlipod.com/). 

J'ai donc transféré de la musique... 

Et là c'est le DRAME, j'entend la voix qui me dit "Please use itunes to  sync blabla". 

J'ai donc essayer de formater, avec le plugin ml_ipod et la, re-drame  "Please use itunes to restore this ipod". 

Pensez-vous que j'arriverai à restaurer *correctement*  mon ipod si je choppe un ordi avec Vista/Seven/XP SP2 + itunes 9 ? 

Merci d'avance. 

Cordialement.


----------



## tombom (21 Mars 2010)

oui tu pourras le restauré correctement avec un ordi sous seven, ou vista, via itunes.
normallement...

mais je suis etonné de ce que tu dis au sujet d'itunes et SP1... tu as essayé ?


----------



## Vijay (22 Mars 2010)

La question est que fais tu encore sous SP1?? 



> *Logiciel Windows*
> 
> 
> Windows XP Service Pack 2 ou version ultérieure, Windows Vista 32 bits ou Windows 7 32 bits
> ...




Voici la configuration réclamée par iTunes 9!

Franchement la meilleure façon d'utiliser un iPod est iTunes car la conexion entre les deux est optimisée!!!


----------



## tombom (22 Mars 2010)

ceci dit, on doit pouvoir trouver des version anterieures de itunes (8.x) notamment


----------

